# Best edition of St Augustine's works?



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2015)

I have most of the Schaff volumes, but sometimes the English is "clunky" and there are numerous footnotes to Milton and Shakespeare that are distracting. And it's double-column. Is there a better, more recent edition of Augustine's works?


----------



## Justified (Aug 6, 2015)

New City Press has been working on publishing all his works and have a lot of them in print (though not all).


----------



## johnny (Aug 6, 2015)

If money is no object (or you can obtain a decent discount from Logos)
Then the "Fathers of the Church" series is reputed to be one of the best around.
Some translations are as recent as 1995 but "MAN" are you paying for it.

https://www.logos.com/product/33663/fathers-of-the-church-st-augustine


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2015)

johnny said:


> If money is no object (or you can obtain a decent discount from Logos)
> Then the "Fathers of the Church" series is reputed to be one of the best around.
> Some translations are as recent as 1995 but "MAN" are you paying for it.
> 
> https://www.logos.com/product/33663/fathers-of-the-church-st-augustine



It's a good series. They put out a lot of hard to find texts. Expensive, but most are worth it.


----------



## Justified (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's a link: http://www.newcitypress.com/augustine-series/the-works-of-saint-augustine.html


----------



## MW (Aug 6, 2015)

I am not looking for a new edition per se, but it would be very helpful if someone could make a complete list which supplements the Schaff edition with available translations of Augustine's other works.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 7, 2015)

Not a specific list per se, but I have found this hard to find table useful:

View attachment Augustine Works.pdf


----------



## MW (Aug 7, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Not a specific list per se, but I have found this hard to find table useful:
> 
> View attachment 4263



Where has that been hiding? Excellent! Thankyou, Patrick.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Not a specific list per se, but I have found this hard to find table useful:
> 
> View attachment 4263



Wow. That was really good. Unless I missed it, did it have de Musica on it?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 7, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Not a specific list per se, but I have found this hard to find table useful:
> 
> View attachment 4263


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 7, 2015)

You may also be interested in the Loeb Classical Library from Harvard University Press. I doubt they will have all of Augustine's writings but they are finely bound and with the original Latin on one side and English translation on the other. They are also small in size which makes them ideal for when you're going to be out and about and want something to take and read. 

This is what they have on Amazon


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2015)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> You may also be interested in the Loeb Classical Library from Harvard University Press. I doubt they will have all of Augustine's writings but they are finely bound and with the original Latin on one side and English translation on the other. They are also small in size which makes them ideal for when you're going to be out and about and want something to take and read.
> 
> This is what they have on Amazon



I've thought about that. I've the Penguin Edition of City of God, which is surprisingly good edition. I might get the Loeb which has Book XIX.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 8, 2015)

MW said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Not a specific list per se, but I have found this hard to find table useful:
> ...



Src: http://augnet.org/default.asp?ipageid=1095

Back up from the page to this, too:

http://augnet.org/default.asp?ipageid=223


----------

